# How to carry a big lens, and have quick access!



## adhocphotographer (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all.

I have a rare opportunity to trek in the restricted region of a tiger reserve in India. It is just a 1 day permit as part of a scientific expedition. I have a 500 f/4 IS II, and usually carry it in my bag (camera detached) until needed. This is obviously no ideal, as the time to take my bag off of my bag, attach the camera and shoot will most likely be too late! Saying that, just carrying it in my hand i can foresee some fatigue issues. I have not trekked with it before!

I was thinking of just putting it on my BR strap, but that is going to be cumbersome too?

how do you guys lug around your big lenses in these situations? Any tips or advice?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 25, 2015)

I think Neuro mentioned hanging his 600/4 on a BR strap.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm going to give the strap a whirl tonight, but otherwise, i was going to make an ad hoc rig so i can attach it to my back-pack straps... you know, spread the weight!  Lets see!


----------



## unfocused (Feb 25, 2015)

Never had a big white. Will probably never be able to afford one. But here are a couple of thoughts from experience with "little whites."

Mount the camera/lens on a monopod and carry the combination against your shoulder. You'll probably want to add some padding to reduce chafing and switch arms and shoulders a lot, but your arms are made for carrying things, your neck is not.

If you are wearing a backpack and it has some type of handle that you can run a strap through or some other means of attaching the strap to the pack, use that. Having the backpack carry the load is a lot easier than having a shoulder or neck carry it.

For a reasonable fee, I'm willing to accompany you and carry the lens for you.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi adhocphotographer. 
Aren't you supposed to carry lenses of that size on your tripod with the legs over your shoulder! :
I carried 2 bodies with grips on a BR double with a 70-200+2xIII on one and a Sigma 150-500 on the other for 2 full days at an air show, no real problems, except occasional touch of lens hoods when walking with both cameras at rest. Of course I was not hauling a rucksack as you will be and don't know how the BR and rucksack will play together. The 500 may be bigger or heavier but on its own I would think it should be more than reasonable to carry for a day for such a reason, I hope you are able to get some really nice shots to make the effort worth while. 

Cheers, Graham. 




adhocphotographer said:


> I'm going to give the strap a whirl tonight, but otherwise, i was going to make an ad hoc rig so i can attach it to my back-pack straps... you know, spread the weight!  Lets see!


----------



## tculotta (Feb 25, 2015)

For what you're describing I usually just hike holding everything by the tripod foot (an Arca style, being bigger, makes this easier). However, I usually carry the lens/body/tripod as one unit using the Really Right Stuff pano-gimbal. I can hold everything by the "neck" of the pano-gimbal head. I've carried this arrangement for several hours over up and down terrain, albeit with stops to shoot. Good luck!


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all,

Thanks for the advice, i'm going to be playing around with options! 

Wish me luck, and if you never heard from me again, i was mauled by a tiger/bear/leopard/elephant/dhole/.....


----------



## applecider (Feb 25, 2015)

Black rapid double strap. With one inch arca clamps on camera. Strap to clamp to arca plate. Look at neuros post on this. Carrying attached to tripod too awkward. Did you say how you are going to be getting around? Walking ?jeep? Elephant?


----------



## candc (Feb 25, 2015)

If you are going to be wearing a backpack then you want the br backpack strap. It has the functionality of the regular br strap but it attaches to your d rings. Attach it to the tripod foot and you are all set.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 25, 2015)

Here's what I've thought about getting for this type of situation (but haven't bought, yet):

http://www.kirkphoto.com/Kirk_Security_Strap.html


----------



## tolusina (Feb 25, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I've thought about getting for this type of situation (but haven't bought, yet):
> 
> http://www.kirkphoto.com/Kirk_Security_Strap.html


That is a brilliant and elegant design!!


----------



## candc (Feb 25, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I've thought about getting for this type of situation (but haven't bought, yet):
> 
> http://www.kirkphoto.com/Kirk_Security_Strap.html



i wouldn't trust an arca swiss clamp in that application.


----------



## Runnerguy (Feb 25, 2015)

applecider said:


> Black rapid double strap. With one inch arca clamps on camera. Strap to clamp to arca plate. Look at neuros post on this. Carrying attached to tripod too awkward. Did you say how you are going to be getting around? Walking ?jeep? Elephant?


 I use the double strap also for longer walks for shorter I leave it on the tripod and shoulder it


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 25, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Here's what I've thought about getting for this type of situation (but haven't bought, yet):
> 
> http://www.kirkphoto.com/Kirk_Security_Strap.html



That looks a bit like a home made rig that I made to carry my 100-400 when I had it. I am currently looking at a more substantial version of my Mk1 using a redundant Think Tank backpack strap and a 4 inch Arca clamp for my 800 F5.6 or 300 F2.8.
The principle is great and works well but I have yet to try anything with a Big White. A local photographer uses something similar with his 500 Mk2 and walks for miles with it, I think his rig is home made as well but I am not certain.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi all,

thanks for all the advice... given my timeframe, i will probably stick on my blackrapid and hold it steady with my hand...  i'l let you know how it pans out!

John


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2015)

sagittariansrock said:


> I think Neuro mentioned hanging his 600/4 on a BR strap.





mackguyver said:


> Here's what I've thought about getting for this type of situation (but haven't bought, yet):
> http://www.kirkphoto.com/Kirk_Security_Strap.html



I have Blackrapid straps as well as the Kirk security strap. The Kirk strap works well if the lens is the only thing you're carrying. Frequently, I am carrying the lens and wearing a backpack, and that does not allow the Kirk strap freedom to slide, meaning you cannot just raise the camera to your eye. I think the design intent of the Kirk strap was to carry a second large lens for swapping. 

I usually use a Blackrapid Sport-L with the 600 II. When they came out with a left-handed strap, I didn't really get the point (except to make Ned Flanders happy), since you need your right hand on the camera to press the shutter button. However, a left-handed strap is perfect for use with a supertele, since I lift it and continue supporting it with my left hand while using my right hand to control the camera. 




candc said:


> i wouldn't trust an arca swiss clamp in that application.



What are you going to do, get some boat anchor chain and weld it directly to the lens?  The standard Arca-Swiss clamps (RRS, Kirk, etc.) can hold far more weight than a supertele lens.


----------



## candc (Feb 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I think Neuro mentioned hanging his 600/4 on a BR strap.
> ...



i don't think boat anchors and welding are necessary. just screw the br strap into the threaded hole in the foot. arca swiss clamps can hold a lot but they can loosen and slip, i have had it happen. i would not trust an arca swiss clamp for a lens hanging upside down from the foot where it could slip out.


----------

